# Mantis Noob



## darkspeed (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey everybody!

I just wanted to check in with an official intro.

My name is Andrew. I have a wonderful wife and two beautiful daughters. I have kept one Mantis through its final stages of adulthood, and now I am currently keeping an adult female Carolina, and raising a L4 Nymph Hierodula Membranacea (aka giant asian), as well as helping my lil bro tend to his L4 giant asian, adult emperor scorpion, and a jar full of fruit fly larvae. I am probably going to start raising wax moths as well, as my carolina is a picky eater.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome Darkspeed from Ohio!


----------

